# High end gaming & graphics machine -  suggest config



## rajatrao (Mar 22, 2010)

Use:
Gaming at 1920x1050 (or 1600x1200) with most of features enabled. Video  editing. Graphics. Animation. Budget 75K to 100K excluding monitor, keyboard & mouse.


My current machine is like this- (I am keeping it for my brother)

Mobo - Asus P5Q Pro
CPU - Core2Duo E8400 @3 GHz
Graphics - 2 x ATI Radeon HD 4850
Cabinet - Cooler Master 690
Power - Corsair TX650W
4 GB RAM

I want to buy a faster setup but not overly expensive. I will rather go for a good Price/Performance ratio. Please suggest components that are reasonably faster and better than my current config. Availability at Mumbai is required. 


I would like USB3 support on the mobo. Is there a USB3 pen drive available in India?

Thanks in advance.

Rajat


----------



## asingh (Mar 22, 2010)

Honestly. Just change your accelerator, and OC that CPU. You are still good to go for another year.


----------



## rajatrao (Mar 22, 2010)

thanx Asigh but I need to buy another PC as the current one I am giving to my brother.

Rajat


----------



## Piyush (Mar 22, 2010)

rajatrao said:


> thanx Asigh but I need to buy another PC as the current one I am giving to my brother.
> 
> Rajat



take a look
*AMD PhenomII x4 955 BE -8k*
*Gigabyte GA-MA790GPT-UD3H-7.8k
**G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3-6k**LG Black 22X DVD Burner -1.2k
Cooler Master 690(nvidia edition)-6k
**WD Caviar Black 750GB-5k
**Corsair CMPSU-750TX 750W-7.8k
Radeon hd 5870-23k

include some cooling devices
then it will go upto 70k
*


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 22, 2010)

He can easily go for a i7 920 and a Asus mobo alongwith a Hd 5970?....for that much 75-100k...


----------



## Piyush (Mar 22, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> He can easily go for a i7 920 and a Asus mobo alongwith a Hd 5970?....for that much 75-100k...


ya sure
for intel users its a rocking choice


----------



## rajatrao (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes, I wud like to go Intel way.

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------

Found these prices o the forum
Radeon HD 5770 - 1GB 9700 
Radeon HD 5870 - 1GB 23500
Radeon HD 5970 - 2GB 38000

Choice is whether to go Crossfire with two Radeon HD 5770 or a singe card Radeon HD 5870 or Radeon HD 5970. Mobo will depend on that.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 22, 2010)

75k to 100k for a machine, .....Hmm gr8 budget man

lets check what can we get at that amount of money

*Processor: Core i7 i920 D0 2.66GHz @ 14.3k
Mobo: MSI X58 Pro @ 10.8k
Ram: Corsair TR3X2G-1600 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit @ 8.6k
Hdd:  1 TB Seagate (32 MB cache)  @ 8k
DVD Writer: your choice @ 1.3k
PSU: Cooler Master GX-750W @ 6.7k
Cabinet: NZXT LEXA S @ 5.1k
Graphics Crad:  2 X Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 in Crossfire @ 31.6k
CPU Cooler: Coolermaster Hyper N520 @ 2.4K
*
total is around 93k

This is a machine of dream. It has a great design and its raw power will run anything like hell. The Cabinet NZXT LEXA GAMA combines looks, performance and value for money. It has a great airflow design to keep your machine cool.
I recommended two 5850 in Crossfire because you are experienced with Crossfire. It is also a hell of a performer. You can reduce the price by going for a single HD 5870 @ 23k

And when everything is bought, don't forget to post pics


----------



## rajatrao (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanx a lot Cilus!

I have finalized these items

*CPU- Core i7 930 - @15K
CPU Cooler: Coolermaster Hyper N520 @ 2.4K
Cabinet: NZXT LEXA S @ 5.1k
PSU: Cooler Master GX-750W @ 6.7k
Hdd:  1 TB Seagate (32 MB cache)  @ 8k**DVD Writer: Sony 24X @ 1.3k*
total now is about 39KGraphics is undecided as yet. But Crossfire is what I want. Choice is between 2 x HD 5770 - 1GB @18.4K and 2 x  HD5850 1GB @31.6K. How much performance difference between the two? If I can save good money with a little bit compromise the I shall do so. 

Mobo: I had a very bad experience with MSI before. I shall prefer Asus. Pls suggest Asus board for the CPU-RAM-Crossfire combination. 

RAM:  can Vista use more than 4GB? I shall need to factor in Windows 7 cost as well.

Rajat


----------



## asingh (Mar 22, 2010)

2 x HD 5770 will be good. Though not sure, how these will perform when tessellation enabled games come out. Of course the 2 x HD5850 is a better combination, the native card is much stronger. For PSU stick with Corsair, specially when going multi - GPU. You need Win 7 64BIT, for RAM > = 4 GB. Also for cabinet, get a full tower vs. a mid tower. Better cable management, and less clutter -- since you will have two accelerators, and more wires.


----------



## Krow (Mar 22, 2010)

I vote for 5850. IMHO one 5850 is a better choice than 2x5770 as crossfire is not much good except for the bragging rights. If you want more, than get 5870. Avoid multi GPU setups. Nothing that the 5870 can't play at good frame rates.

Anyway, for the CPU cooler, the best option would be the Noctua NH-U12P-SE2 @ 3.8k. Comes with 2 fans and performs very well.

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 PM ----------

As for the HDD, avoid Seagate, as it has pathetic customer service and last I heard, it reduced warranty to 3 years. WD has an onsite pickup warranty, so get 2xWD Black 1TB @ 10k. One for storage and the other for backup. Beats the Seagates by a mile. Why spend 8k for a 1TB drive anyway?


----------



## Cilus (Mar 22, 2010)

Krow, as per the Seagate service, they are good actually. They replaced my old PATA HDD within 1 week. Same for my tow friends. Their HDD were replaced within 2 weeks. 
If you go directly to their Customer center, they provide quicker solution, but if you go through the vendor, their may be some delay, as the vendor may not send the card to them quickly

And rajatrao, 2 5850 in crossfire is a beast, but if you want single GPU solution the go for HD 5870. later you can add a 5770.


----------



## jayantr7 (Mar 22, 2010)

fr animation u should use a good processor intel core i7 920[14k]is the best in this budget with 4+2 gb ram[6000k]but use this processor and ram only if u r serious in animation...
u also said fr gaming---it depends on which all games u play.if crysis,colin-macrae:dirt 2 like games then use radeon 5870.....otherwize geforce 9600 gt...ALSO LOOK ON DIGIT'S MARCH'S OR APRIL'S[COMING SOON] KILLER RIG SECTION...

don't take a branded pc if u want d best in dis budget....

intel core i7975 extreme edition[50k] if u wanna get best processor


----------



## rajatrao (Mar 22, 2010)

So I have almost finalized these items at prices indicated. Any changes suggested or price difference?

CPU- Core i7 930 2.8 GHz - @14700
CPU cooler - Noctua NH-U12P-SE2 @3700 (should I add fan?)
Mobo -  Asus Rampage II Genie @16500
Graphics - Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 1GB @25000
RAM  - GSkill DDR3 1066 GHz 6GB (2gb x 3)  @ 9600
Cabinet - full tower Cooler Master HAF 932 @9600
PSU - Corsair 850W @9500 
HDD - Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB @ 2200 (for OS & apps)
2nd HDD - WD green 1TB @5200 (for data)
DVD Writer: Sony 24X SATA @1300
Keyboard - Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000 @2000
Mouse - Logitech  MX518 @1600
Total 100900

Rajat


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 22, 2010)

rajatrao said:


> So I have almost finalized these items at prices indicated. Any changes suggested or price difference?
> 
> CPU- Core i7 930 2.8 GHz - @14700
> CPU cooler - Noctua NH-U12P-SE2 @3700 (should I add fan?)
> ...



just change ram to 1600mz one and go for black series performance drives from WD.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 22, 2010)

what about this-

CPU- Core i7 930 2.8 GHz - @ 14.8K
CPU cooler - Coolermaster Hyper N620 @ 2.9K
Mobo - MSI X58 Pro @ 10.8K
Graphics - Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 1GB @ 25K
RAM - Corsair TR3X2G-1600 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit @ 8.6k
Cabinet - Antec 900 @ 6.5K
PSU - Corsair TX850W @ 7.8K
HDD - Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB @ 2.3K (for OS & apps)
2nd HDD - Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB @ 5.3K (for data)
DVD Writer: LG H55N @ 1.1K
Keyboard - Logitech G15 @ 4.4K
Mouse - Logitech MX518 @ 1.3K

Total - 90.8K


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 22, 2010)

^ you cant get dominator for 8k - it would be 16k for 2gbx3 kit.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 22, 2010)

what about this -
Corsair TR3X2G-1600 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit @ 8.6k


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 22, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> what about this -
> Corsair TR3X2G-1600 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit @ 8.6k



its ok, however prices have risen to about 11k


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> just change ram to 1600mz one and go for black series performance drives from WD.



+1. also select some other DVD writer. not sony. they are very much faulty.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 22, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> its ok, however prices have risen to about 11k


----------



## Piyush (Mar 22, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> +1. also select some other DVD writer. not sony. they are very much faulty.


hey is it really true?
i thot samsung was the one


----------



## acewin (Mar 24, 2010)

samsung or LG components are better choice, as they are being sold much more than sony.

---------- Post added at 01:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------

and sony is not faulty


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2010)

acewin said:


> samsung or LG components are better choice, as they are being sold much more than sony.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------
> 
> and sony is not faulty


u just posted before that sony is a faulty one
anyways
my friend just bought a sony 22x dvd writer
no complaints so far


----------



## acewin (Mar 24, 2010)

piyush it not me who said sony is faulty, I said sony is not.


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 25, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> what about this-
> 
> CPU- Core i7 930 2.8 GHz - @ 14.8K
> CPU cooler - Coolermaster Hyper N620 @ 2.9K
> ...


Monster RIG!

but how about Antec Gaming 1200?

I think Antec and corsair don't match. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Watch this video, We've assembled here corsair and antec. 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9hyZVVfh20


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2010)

acewin said:


> piyush it not me who said sony is faulty, I said sony is not.


oooops 
sorry
i agree its not ur fault nor sony's

its my "fault"


----------



## Krow (Mar 26, 2010)

4k on the G15 seems a waste of money to me. Get a decent mechanical keyboard like the TVS Gold for 1.1k. Get the black colour. Is not a gaming keyboard but lasts 7-8 years easily.

Since you can afford it, you may get an SSD as the primary boot drive. Intel X-25 80GB (not sure of the name) comes for 12.5k. Please consider. For storage, get 2xWD 1TB Black @ 10k.


----------



## acewin (Mar 27, 2010)

yeah SSD is a good option for primary drive.


> but how about Antec Gaming 1200?
> 
> I think Antec and corsair don't match. Correct me if I'm wrong.


what is its price
I see alot of kids 

Krow has a point, TVS Gold keyboards are good, I like Microsoft keyboard ergo 2000 
for mouse MX518 is very good choice

---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------

2000 ergo price is around 1-1.2K IMO, and ergo 4000 is 2.5K something, so a word of caution there, do not buy in wrong prices
buy 1600 FSB ram


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 27, 2010)

acewin said:


> what is its price
> I see alot of kids




Antec 1200 is abt 160$, and also fits in his 100k.


----------



## Krow (Mar 27, 2010)

Lancool Dragonlord PC-K62 @ 7k is a much better choice than Antec 900.


----------

